# Slab City Library 2018 update



## Cornelius Vango

This past winter season at SCL has been INTENSE. Mostly in a great way. We've had ups, some downs and were thrown a few loops. Overall, I feel like we've grown quite a lot. This is the first summer since I've re-established the place that it's been able to continue running without me for an extended amount of time and I am super grateful. A lot of what's happened would never have been possible if it weren't for @Matt Derrick's vision and the participation of squattheplanet as a whole. I've got to say that I'm honored to have the privilege of being part of the community.

I spent three straight years occupying the Library with @Caveman118. This summer, @VikingAdventurer and @dumpsterpanda are taking on the challenge and I have a lot of faith in them to utilize what's been built and maybe even build it up more.

So I'm just gonna post some pictures of the library and crew this past season and if you have any, I invite you share some as well. (Also, feel free to tag folks, I don't know most of your usernames, sorry )


----------



## Cornelius Vango




----------



## EphemeralStick

I feel like there was a ridiculous reason for me staring so intently at that fly strip. Or maybe I'm just being naturally weird, again. Either way, excellent photos!


----------



## Matt Derrick

those are some awesome pics, thanks so much for posting them! made my day


----------



## VikingAdventurer




----------



## Tude

Love all these pics outta the Slab - thank you


----------



## Cornelius Vango

EphemeralStick said:


> I feel like there was a ridiculous reason for me staring so intently at that fly strip. Or maybe I'm just being naturally weird, again. Either way, excellent photos!


Pretty sure you were contemplating mortality, actually.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

Awwww i miss you guys so much..... See you all again next winter!


----------



## blue ant

Shoutouts to ME, BITCH, ROCKING THAT FABULOUSLY IMPRACTICAL WATER BOTTLE RIG IN ALMOST EVERY PIC I'M IN BRAVO


----------



## blue ant

I'm immensely grateful to the rest of library crew for whopping me into shape and making sure I didn't kill myself out in the desert, as well as for being great friends and companions. I don't know if I'll be back there next winter—I probably have bigger and better things to attend to—but you guys will always have a special place in my heart, and I'm sure I can track some of you down next Summer.


----------



## caffine addict

I've been hearing rumors for a few months that the Libary was abandoned in slab city, was it true? I only something the owner of it left slab city or something. Can anyone back me up about this?


----------



## blue ant

Corneli


caffine addict said:


> I've been hearing rumors for a few months that the Libary was abandoned in slab city, was it true? I only something the owner of it left slab city or something. Can anyone back me up about this?


Cornelius Vango left the library in the charge of VikingAdventurer for the summer. It's still up and running.
Source: I was there.


----------



## caffine addict

blue ant said:


> Corneli
> 
> Cornelius Vango left the library in the charge of VikingAdventurer for the summer. It's still up and running.
> Source: I was there.


Thats a relief


----------



## blue ant

caffine addict said:


> Thats a relief


Ye. Library ain't going nowhere any time soon. Too many people ready to die for it.


----------



## caffine addict

blue ant said:


> Ye. Library ain't going nowhere any time soon. Too many people ready to die for it.


I would love to go to slab city this summer once I'm done with school


----------



## Cornelius Vango

No you wouldn't. There's a reason everyone leaves for the summer. And I'm the "owner". I wouldn't abandon it. I'm keeping tabs on it


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Also, you could have just read the original post to find out the answers to your questions


----------



## caffine addict

Well I'll make sure to go to slab city once I'm done with school and maybe pass by the Libary


----------

